# What's This Theology?: Tripartite, Christians have Single Nature...



## Mushroom (Aug 31, 2010)

A book my Church's women's study group is reading holds to some things obviously non-confessional and non-reformed. Tripartism, body and soul existing in the 'seen temporal' realm, spirit of Christians existing in the 'unseen eternal' realm. Christians have only one nature, flesh is dead, but our struggles with sin are just the 'swinging' of the soul back and forth between good and evil in the temporal realm. No real need to ask for forgiveness for Christians, just rejoicing that we are already forgiven. The author claims this is union with Christ, "Christ in us living through us _as us_". He states that only a few Christians have ever had this truth revealed to them. He calls the idea that Christians have two natures while on this earth a lie from hell and that talking about how unworthy we are is unbelief. There is almost a sense of Christian perfection there, and gnosticism seems pretty loud in it, although he disavows that adamantly.

The book is 'The Rest of the Gospel (When the partial Gospel has worn you out)'. Authors are Dan Stone and David Gregory (AKA Greg Smith). Has anyone _here _(I have learned, Josh) heard of this stuff? What would you call it, and should newer Christians be studying it?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 31, 2010)

Brad said:


> A book my Church's women's study group is reading holds to some things obviously non-confessional and non-reformed. Tripartism, body and soul existing in the 'seen temporal' realm, spirit of Christians existing in the 'unseen eternal' realm. Christians have only one nature, flesh is dead, but our struggles with sin are just the 'swinging' of the soul back and forth between good and evil in the temporal realm. No real need to ask for forgiveness for Christians, just rejoicing that we are already forgiven. The author claims this is union with Christ, "Christ in us living through us _as us_". He states that only a few Christians have ever had this truth revealed to them. He calls the idea that Christians have two natures while on this earth a lie from hell and that talking about how unworthy we are is unbelief. There is almost a sense of Christian perfection there, and gnosticism seems pretty loud in it, although he disavows that adamantly.
> 
> The book is 'The Rest of the Gospel (When the partial Gospel has worn you out)'. Authors are Dan Stone and David Gregory (AKA Greg Smith). Has anyone _here _(I have learned, Josh) heard of this stuff? What would you call it, and should newer Christians be studying it?


 
Is this guy a modern psychologist? Even Christian psychologists retreat to a tripartite view of man so that they may hew out for themselves a place in caring to the soul as distinct from the spirit over which the pastor must watch and the body which the physician heals.

It kind of sounds like Freudianism. No, new Christians should not be studying it.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I looked through that book (but didn't read it thoroughly) a few years ago when it was making the rounds. My sense was that it was trying to put forth a basically good message—that works-righteousness just leads to frustration, and that the power and freedom to live a Christian life comes from knowing your union with Christ, not from trying hard on your own to obey. So I put the basic premise in the same vein as _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_ or maybe even _Marrow of Modern Divinity_.

This book, however, is NOT is the same league with those. Not even close. The guy doesn't have the theological depth to make his argument without ending up in some questionable places or using questionable illustrations. I'm afraid I can't remember what exactly I didn't like, so I'm a bit uncomfortable speaking badly about him. But I will say I remember feeling that the guy meant well but made mistakes.

Too bad, because I do remember it was easy to read. _The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_ would be a far better choice on the same general topic, but may be too heavy for new Christians.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 1, 2010)

This website has excerpts from his writings. The overwhelming impression is of a guy developing an idiosyncratic theological vocabulary and consequently clarifying things into great confusion.


----------

